# Incorporating Rohloff cable routing into frame?



## decipher (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello,

I would appreciate your advice on the following:

I'm having a frame built and although I don't plan on using a Rohloff hub, I would still like to incorporate Rohloff compatability so as to achieve the best functioning and discreet - elegant cable routing as possible should I choose to use one in the future, without having to resort to inelegant solutions such as zip ties etc.

My bike will have low mount disc brake tabs (on the non-drive side chainstay), hence I assume that I will require an external gear mechanism. Also, the top side of the non-drive side chainstay will be used for running the brake hose (which will be then fed into the downtube) and ideally I would like to use the bottom side of the non-drive side chainstay for routing the shifter cables.

Hence, what would you recommend as required cable routing hardware (stops etc.) to get the Rohloff shifter cables from the bottom side of the non-drive side chainstay to the shifter placed on the drive side of the handlebar given the constraints described above ? Please bear in mind that I will also include down tube cable stops for use with derailleur gears (front/back) and a bottom bracket cable guide (this can be removed of course).

Thanks


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Are you thinking of running 3 cables under your down tube? That is, one of them being your hydro line? All of them will be full length housings, and I don't see why you couldn't do so and just use full length housings for your deraileurs. You just need the stop under your BB..no experience there so I can;t comment. I have the standard set up with both rohloff cables under the non drive side CS and under the DT. To run the hydro line on top of the same cs should be OK, but it may get squeezy with a derailuer cable near the BB, between the stays if htat was where you were thinking of running it to the DT. Why not run the hydro up the seat stay?

If you sort out the BB stop for the derailuer, the only other stop should be for the rear derailuer on the driveside CS. I'm contemplating something similar as a retrofit for my current frame, only I'd go 1*9 and not bother with the BB stop. I'm interested in how you sort that area out though. One thing I'd suggest you look out for is clearance for your fork dials, as sometimes cables can get a little close there, especially with tall knobs.


----------



## decipher (Aug 17, 2007)

finch2 said:


> Are you thinking of running 3 cables under your down tube? That is, one of them being your hydro line? All of them will be full length housings, and I don't see why you couldn't do so and just use full length housings for your deraileurs. You just need the stop under your BB..no experience there so I can;t comment. I have the standard set up with both rohloff cables under the non drive side CS and under the DT. To run the hydro line on top of the same cs should be OK, but it may get squeezy with a derailuer cable near the BB, between the stays if htat was where you were thinking of running it to the DT. Why not run the hydro up the seat stay?


What I intend on doing is running the disc brake hose inside the down tube. The entry point will be close to the headtube junction and the exit point will just prior to the BB junction. From there the hose will continue to the caliper. Hence what I need to sort out is the hardware I need to include to get the Rohloff cables from the underside of the chainstay, up the dowtube, to the shifter.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

decipher said:


> What I intend on doing is running the disc brake hose inside the down tube. The entry point will be close to the headtube junction and the exit point will just prior to the BB junction. From there the hose will continue to the caliper. Hence what I need to sort out is the hardware I need to include to get the Rohloff cables from the underside of the chainstay, up the dowtube, to the shifter.


Sounds nice. I'd like to have internal routing too. My bike has 4 stops on the non drive side cs. two near the BB and two closer to the drop out, roughly half way along the cs. I think tah is all you'd need apart from the standard derailieur stop onthe drive side? I have sliders with the rohloff drop out btw. If you wanted a derailiur set up you cold get another set of dropouts to fit into your sliders when you change over.

Not sure if you can see anything worth noting on this photo...


----------



## decipher (Aug 17, 2007)

finch2 said:


> Sounds nice. I'd like to have internal routing too. My bike has 4 stops on the non drive side cs. two near the BB and two closer to the drop out, roughly half way along the cs. I think tah is all you'd need apart from the standard derailieur stop onthe drive side? I have sliders with the rohloff drop out btw. If you wanted a derailiur set up you cold get another set of dropouts to fit into your sliders when you change over.
> 
> Not sure if you can see anything worth noting on this photo...]


Yes, that's a great pic, thanks. I will be using the following vertical dropouts:


__
https://flic.kr/p/5055109828

Btw, what handlebar are you using?


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

decipher said:


> Yes, that's a great pic, thanks. I will be using the following vertical dropouts:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


It's a silver raceface dues ....low rise and about 670 I think. Looks really nice in the flesh. Are you using a EBB for chain tension?


----------



## nicknoxx (May 25, 2008)

I did something similar but with external cable routing. All three cables run under chainstay round BB and up underside of down tube


----------

